# Cyprus - Dubai



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi

I currently work in Dubai, but my family still live in Europe because I don't feel that Dubai is somewhere to live with a young family. 

I am looking at the possibility of moving my wife and kids to Cyprus as it is only three hours flight from Dubai. Does anyone else 'commute' to and from Dubai?

My main concern are the kids, schooling is important and also being near other kids for friends. At the moment in Spain the international schools are quite good and they are learning Spanish which is probably a more useful language than Greek.

We are thinking of relocating near to Larnaca because of the airport, would we have a good choice of private schools here?

Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi,
There are two private schools in Larnaca, The American Academy and Med High (also has Junior and infant wings). The American Academy is reputed to be very good.

Regarding commuting from Dubai, how does the timing of flights work for you? I know Emirates does the trip.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hi,
> There are two private schools in Larnaca, The American Academy and Med High (also has Junior and infant wings). The American Academy is reputed to be very good.
> 
> Regarding commuting from Dubai, how does the timing of flights work for you? I know Emirates does the trip.


Hi,

Yes Emirates fly daily and the flight times are perfect (I suspect there are a few UAE residents with homes in Cyprus) I think Cyprus Airways also fly in daily and the times are quite good as well. Flight times are 3hrs10.

I'll have a look at the schools, as long as the American School does something other than the AP then it could be a good option. 

I know it is a broad question, but where are the main areas to look for long term rentals around Larnaca. I need an area with plenty of facilities but somewhere that has a lot of families. We don't need to be on the coast, inland is fine.

Also, and finally, long term rentals, can anyone recommend agents?

Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I would suggest you consider Oroklini. I don't know what kind of property you would want but you will find villas and apartments available for long term rental here. It is on Larnaca Bay. Oroklini stretches from the beach to the hill in the village.

There are three main areas, the tourist strip with the big hotels, the middle area with some big apartment blocks and the village itself with a mix of apartments and villas. There is a bus service, banks, bakeries, tavernas & shops. Many children travel from here to the private schools in Larnaca but there is also a local school in the village. There are quite a lot of British families in all areas. It is about 20mins by car from the village to the airport and 15 mins to Larnaca.

Other alternatives you could consider include Kiti and Pervolia. They are similar distances from Larnaca and the airport but on the Limassol side of Larnaca


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

BabsM said:


> I would suggest you consider Oroklini. I don't know what kind of property you would want but you will find villas and apartments available for long term rental here. It is on Larnaca Bay. Oroklini stretches from the beach to the hill in the village.
> 
> There are three main areas, the tourist strip with the big hotels, the middle area with some big apartment blocks and the village itself with a mix of apartments and villas. There is a bus service, banks, bakeries, tavernas & shops. Many children travel from here to the private schools in Larnaca but there is also a local school in the village. There are quite a lot of British families in all areas. It is about 20mins by car from the village to the airport and 15 mins to Larnaca.
> 
> Other alternatives you could consider include Kiti and Pervolia. They are similar distances from Larnaca and the airport but on the Limassol side of Larnaca


Excellent, thank you. I'm planning a trip in February to start looking at long let villas so I'll look at these areas.

Thanks


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

There are several families here in Limassol who have husbands who work in Dubai or elsewhere in the Middle East. If you live on the east side of Limassol, the airport is less than 45 minutes away. There is a better choice of international schools in Limassol, you have Foley's, Heritage, American Academy, Red Dragon, Logos, The Grammar School + a few more. Mine are at Red Dragon which is a new and small school and we are very happy with the school. In my daughter's class (Reception) there are 7 students, one teacher and one helper! There's a Dutch family at the school and the husband commutes to Dubai and as they live on the east side of town they don't find driving to Larnaca too bad at all.

I have friends in Larnaca and their kids go to the Med High. They are pleased with the school but the classes are large, at one point they had 27 students in Reception, which is a lot for a fee-paying school.

Best of luck with your move, we only moved over in August and really like it. A lot of families have fathers who travel with work a lot, which makes it easier for the women and the children. One week my daughter was upset as daddy was in London. They talked about it at school and it turned out that 5 out of 7 had absent fathers that week.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

That's brilliant, thank you.

I knew there must be people doing the commute as Cyprus is so close.

I'll have a look at Limassol, particularly if there is a better choice of schools.

Thanks


----------

